

Ask YC: What happened to Thinkature? - mpc

I thought this was one of the best YC startups and it looks like they're now defunct.<p>Anyone know?
======
thaiyoshi
I know the founders personally and definitely agree that it was one of the
best (or at least most useful) YC startups. I don't know the whole motivation
behind it, but I know that the founders decided to pursue other paths and to
stop actively developing new features a while back but will keep the site
running in it's current state. I still use the site to brainstorm whenever I
start a new project.

------
eusman
I guess your observation is a bit late...their blog hasn't been updated since
Dec 2006...and their frontpage content is the same since the last time I've
visited it (and it's been long time since then).

I guess it's weird since enterprise collaboration software actually took off
the past 2-3 years...They should somehow be part of that market...

~~~
yters
Yeah, this seems exactly what people would want in a simple, widely accessible
package.

------
pingswept
I hired one of the founders at GreenMountain Engineering. I'll point this post
out to him. The other guy is in grad school (still).

------
ryanspahn
Yeah it has a lot of potential! I wondered the same myself and posted on their
forum asking....

Maybe the founders are focusing on other aspects of life - wife and kids
maybe?

